# Kompressor mit FU



## Balou (7 August 2004)

Hallo Kollegen 

wir wollen bei uns in der Firma die Kompressoren über FU Regel um den Druck konstant zu halten. 
Der Kopressoer hat 132kW bei 50Hz 500V er nimmt da auch seinen Nennstrom auf ca 182A nun wollen wir den Kompressor aber auf 70 Hz bringen um auch bei etwas höherer Abnahme nicht den 2 Kompressor zuschalten zu müssen. 
Geht das denn ich weiß dasd der Kompressor ein Quadratisches Moment hat und somit müssste der Strom ja dann über dem Nennstrom liegen? 

MfG Balou


----------



## Zottel (7 August 2004)

Bei zunehmender Frquenz benötigt ein Asynchronmotor eine proportional steigende Spannung, um denselben Strom durch die Induktivitäten zu treiben.
Wenn ihr den FU aof Werte oberhalb der Nennfrequenz einstellt, hebt er die Spannung nicht weiter an. Der Motor läuft mit verringertem Strom und Moment (Feldschwächbetrieb). Da ihr bereits den Nennstrom fahrt, dürfte dies in eurer Anwendung nicht funktionieren.
Wenn keine mechanischen Schäden durch Blockieren/Rückdrehen des Motors zu befürchten sind, könnt natürlich einfach mal vorsichtig hochfahren und probieren, ob noch ein paar Hz "drin" sind.


----------



## Balou (7 August 2004)

Moin

Irgendwie sowas hab ich glatt befürchtet.

Na mal sehn wie das ende vom Lied aussieht eiene 132kW Umrichter haben wir vor einigen Monaten schonmal Probeweiser zerschossen wir wissen also wie sowas Endet  

Besten Dank 

Balou


----------



## Kurt (7 August 2004)

*Senf...*

Hallo Balou,
wenn dein Motor jetzt bei 500V in Stern geschaltet ist, 
dann könntest du durch Anwendung der 87Hz Technik
bis 87Hz konstantes Drehmoment erreichen.
Bei einem so großen Motor ist aber eher anzunehmen
dass er in Dreieck geschaltet ist.

87Hz Sache wie/wozu.. -> nehme an das ist bekannt.

Bei den FU-Anbietern gibt es meist Gerätereihen für
Klima/Pumpen/Gebäudetechnik, mit speziellen
Regelverfahren für Einsatzfälle mit quadratisch steigendem 
Momentenbedarf und die entsprechende Stromreserven für 
Überlastbetrieb aufweisen.
Marketingwort: Flux Torque oder ähnlich.

_zerschossener Umrichter mit schlappen 132KW:_
Die Dinger schützen sich doch normalerweise selber?

--------------------------------------
Frage für mich...
ist das ein Schraubenkompressor und kann man bei einem
solchen Ding durch Drehzahländerung den Druck verändern?
-> hat somit keinen Druckbehälter oder wie oder was ...
-> und wenn er stehenbleibt, hat die ganze Company keine Luft?
Bitte kläre mich auf, damit ich was lerne ...

Gruss
Kurt

_Dein Umrichterlieferant kann eine Freude mit dir haben!_


----------



## Balou (8 August 2004)

Moin

Also der Umrichterlieferant freut sich immer wenn wir Umrichter Kaufen  

Der Kompressor ist ein Rotationsverdichter.
Der Motor ist jetzt im Dreieck geschaltet.
Wir wollen die Drehzahl des Kompressors Regel da wir in Spitzen Abnahmezeiten mit nur einem Kompressor nicht genug Druck erzeugen und so Ständig den 2 Kompressor in Bereitschaft haben (endlastet) bzw bei kurzfristigem anhalten der Produktion müssen wir immer den 1 Kompressor be und endlasten was aber Unschön ist und Druckschwankungen zur Folge hat.
Aus diesem Grund wollen wir die Kompressoeren Regelbar machen um den Druck Konstanter zu halten.
Wir haben zwar auch Druckspeicher im System aber die helfen halt nur bedingt.

Sicherlich weist ein Umrichter eine gewisse Stromreserve auf ich frage mich allerdings ob mir das hilft da mein Motor bei 50Hz ja schon im Nennbereich läuft wenn ich dann den Motor schneller mache muss der Stom ja hoch gehen weil mehr Leistung gefordert wird das ginge dann aber über den Nennstrom (siehe beitrag Zotel) ob das gut ist für die Wicklung bezweifle ich.

Ach ja mit dem Umrichter muss ich mich Korrigieren es war ein 90kW Umrichter der nen Brecher Antrieb leider saß der Brecher beim Einschalten fest der Umrichter wollte sich wohl nicht schützen naja musste er halt Repariert werden IGBT's und ein paar Platinen kosten ja net viel  

Klär mich mal über deine 87Hz Theorie auf.

Hier noma nen Link zu Rotationsverdichtern
http://www.compair.de/index.asp?section=products&page=pvane

MfG Balou


----------



## Zottel (8 August 2004)

Die 87-Hz-Technik ist mir auch kein Begriff, aber ich rate mal:
Wenn ein Motor in Stern geschaltet ist, beträgt di Spannung an einem Strang: verkettete Spannung/1,73.. (Wurzel 3).
Wenn nun auf Dreieck umgeklemmt wird, kann mit der gleichen maximalen Spannung (Grenze Netz) bis 50Hz*1,73..=86,5 Hz die Spannung proportional zur Frequenz hochgefahren werden. Dazu ist der Umrichter dann so zu programmieren, dass er Unenn/1.73 bei 50Hz bzw. Unenn bei 86,5 Hz liefert.
Leider braucht der Motor aber auch den 1,73..-fachen Strom der Sternschaltung -
Ich stimme dem vorigen Beitrag allerdings insofern zu, dass sich heutige Umrichter unter solchen Bedingungen (langsames Hochfahren über den Nennstrom hinaus) onbedingt selbst schützen können müssten.


----------



## Balou (8 August 2004)

Naja selbst schützen müssten iss gut.

Wie gesagt der Brecher saß fest und der FU hat losgelegt warum auch immer er dabei hochgegangen ist ist bis heute nicht geklärt man munkelt der FU habe schon einen Vorschaden gehabt.
Er soll auf nur 5 Pötten (IGBT's) gelaufen seinvermutlich durch einen Früheren schaden (war net das erste mal das der Brecher fest war).

Ich hab leider keine guten erfahrungen mit defekten FU's.

Ich für meinen Teil traue den sche** dingern nur so weit wie ich laufen kann.  

MfG Balou


----------



## Zottel (8 August 2004)

Balou schrieb:
			
		

> Er soll auf nur 5 Pötten (IGBT's) gelaufen sein...


Schon dass er das tut, ist seltsam...Uralte Modelle? Lässt sich aber sofort im Oszillogramm des Stroms sehen.


----------



## Balou (8 August 2004)

Sowit ich das jetzt noch weiß war das ein Danfoss VLT 3000 

Also alt naja wie gesagt man weiß es nicht ob es so war iss halt ne Vermutung.

Also ehrlich wir gucken unsere FU's nicht jeden Tag mim Oscar an (wir haben keinen Oskar)  

Wer vermutet schon das etwas defekt ist wenn alles gut läuft ?????

MfG Balou


----------



## Kurt (9 August 2004)

Danke für die Info!

*Wie angedroht:*
87 Herz mit FU und Asynchronmotor mit U/F Betrieb:

Ausgangsbasis:
Motor 230/400V 50Hz 1450Upm

Üblicherweise:
Motor wird in Stern geschaltet und erhält vom Umrichter bei 50Hz die vollen 400V (230V auf die Wicklung).

Bis 50Hz konstantes Drehmoment (Spg wird linear erhöht).
Ab 50Hz konstante Leistung, (Feldschwächbetrieb) Drehmoment nimmt quadratisch ab.

Betriebsart 87Hz:
Der Motor wird in Dreieck geschaltet und der U/F Eckpunkt wird im Umrichter auf 87Hz parametriert. 
Die Spannung vom Umrichter steigt linear an. 
Bei 50Hz gibt der Umrichter die 230V aus, bis 87Hz wird die Spg linear  bis 400V erhöht.

Bis 87Hz (2500Upm) konstantes Drehmoment.
Ab 87Hz konstante Leistung.







Merkmale:
Konstantes Drehmoment bis 87Hz (2500Upm).
Es wird ein größerer Umrichter benötigt (mehr Strom).
Bei der Auslegung, kann man aus einem (zB 2,2kw Motor)
mehr Leistung (zB 3,8kw) herausholen ohne die mechanischen 
oder thermischen Grenzen des Antriebes zu überschreiten.
-> kleinerer Antrieb, kleinere Motorbaugröße, anderes Getriebe ?...
Besserer Momentenstellbereich.
Besserer Drehzahlstellbereich.
...
_(Man kann das aber nicht als Vor/Nachteil betiteln, weil es ja immer davon abhängt was man will/braucht)._

Kurt

_sorry - Bild..._


----------



## Balou (9 August 2004)

Moin 

hab heut mal beim Chef nachgehakt 

er sgte mir das er die dinger jetzt doch net auf 50 Hz bringen will sondern nur bis 50Hz naja die Meinungen ändern sich

War aber für mich trotzdem eine Interssante sache bin mal gespannt was Passiert wenn wir einschalten ich werds hier Posten denn ich trau dem Zauber net.

@Zottel das mit der 87Hz Theorie iss ne Intressante sache sollte man sich merken

MfG Balou


----------



## Ralle (9 August 2004)

@Balou

Ist keine Theorie, Zottel hat genau richtig gelegen, genau so hat es SEW mir auch mal erklärt, so kommt man auf 87 Hz, und hat noch volles Moment. Ansonsten stört es eigentlich nicht, wenn man in den Feldschwächbereich kommt, es sei denn, man braucht das volle Moment (Bandantriebe, nehmen das im allgemeinen hin, sind eh meistens überdimensioniert). Alledings kann es sein, daß sich das Ganze nicht mit dem speziellen Lüftermodus von einigen Umrichtern verträgt, da die ja schon spezielle Bedingungen voraussetzen.

Ralle


----------



## Kurt (9 August 2004)

@Balou:

habe Heute zufällig mit Einem der Erfahrung hat gesprochen.
Ein Schraubenkompressor hat keinen quadratisch steigendem 
Momentenbedarf, sondern einen linearen.
Nur Lüfter und Pumpen (aber keine Mono- und Zahnradpumpen) habe quadratisches Gegenmoment und somit quadratisch steigenden Momentenbedarf.

Bei einem Schraubenkompressor sollte man, beim Hochfahren aus NULL den Schieber ZU haben und erst wenn man den unteren Frequenzbereich überwunden hat den Schieber öffen.

Anfahren mit offenen Schieber fordert vom Umrichter sehr viel Strom, weil der Motor untererregt ist und kurz vor dem kippen ist oder er kippt. (Viel Strom nix dreht). Der FU sollte 60sec 150% überlastbar sein.

Mein Gesprächspartner meinte, er habe schon mal einen FU in Verbindung mit einem Schraubenkompressor ermordet, weil er den Umrichter unbedingt überreden wollte mit offenem Schieber hochzudrehen. Die kurzen Anfahrzyklen waren dann des Umrichters Tod - nix Selbstschutz.

In Erwartung deiner Inbetriebnahme Erfahrungen,
viel Glück
Kurt


----------



## Balou (9 August 2004)

Hallo Kurt

naja du magst bestimmt recht haben mit Schraubenkompressoren nur unser Kompressor ist halt kein Schraubenkompressor sinder ein Rotationsverdichter das iss vom Prinzip her was anderes (siehe Link)

http://www.compair.de/index.asp?section=products&page=pvane 

Also laut aussage meines Chefs hat der ein Quadratisches Moment
 naja ich lass mich Überraschen denn was ich von der ganzen sache bis jetzt so weiß muss ich sagen ich hab sorge um den FU  :? 

Wir wollen die Druckregelung mit dem im FU vorhandenen PID regler machen gut das wir das immer machen und uns bestens damit auskennen naja oder eher net. :wink: 

Also ich werd mich bei dem Projekt etwas zurückhalten ich vertrau dem ganzen net wirklich   

Aber wie gesagt ich melde mich so wie es läuft oder raucht 132kW sind kein Pappenstil


----------



## plc_tippser (10 August 2004)

Ich denke mal, das Euch die Luftströmung ein Problem machen wird. Es bringt meistens nichts, die Schraube schneller drehen zu lassen. Stell dir die Schraube im Wasser vor und lass sie zu schnell drehen, es bilden sich Luftblasen, dadurch höhere Kräfte und kein Effekt. Fragt mal den Hersteller.

Gruß pt


----------



## Balou (10 August 2004)

Ok 

hmm frage meinst du Luft die mit angesaugt wird weil die schraube zu dicht unter der oberfläche läuft oder Luft die endsteht bei schnell laufender schraube????

im Übrigen haben wir einen Rotationsverdichter mit dem das angeblich gehen soll wenn der Motor die Leistung hergibt (nicht in meinem Fall) ein Rotationsverdichter hat ein anderes Wirkprinzip als ein Schraubenkompressor. Natürlich somit auch eine andere Drehmomentkurve.

MfG Balou


----------



## smoe (10 August 2004)

Wenn Drehzahl erhöhen über Nenndrehzahl nicht geht. Kannst nicht beide Maschinen mit halber Drehzahl laufen lassen. Ist das dann die selbe Luftleistung wie eine Maschine bei 100% ?. Bei erhöhten Bedarf kannst dann eine nach der anderen hochfahren bis Druck wieder passt. Dann wären die Anlaufschwankungen weg.

smoe


----------



## plc_tippser (11 August 2004)

@Balou

Die Blasen bilden sich vor der Schraube etc. Ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl gibt es Kavitationsprobleme. Bei Schiffsschrauben wirkt sich das so stark aus, das die Gase (das Wasser expandiert vor der Schraube) die Schraube zerstören. Bei Luft weis ich nicht, wie sehr sich das auswirkt, aber die Luft expandiert ebenfalls vor dem Verdichter, also ähnlicher Effekt.

Mit den beiden auf 50% erscheint mir auch wesentlich effektiver, da die Verluste erheblich geringer werden.

Gruß pt

Edit: Schreibfehler Kavitation korregiert


----------



## Kurt (11 August 2004)

habe es begriffen 'Rotationsverdichtern' und habe nun beim Hersteller nachgelesen. Interessantes System. Erinnert mich etwas an eine Kreiselpumpe (oder Wankelmotor).

Da steht:
Reluktanzmotor -> also ein Synchronmotor.
Da muss halt bei FU Betrieb die Erregung passen sonst kippt er.

niedrige Drehzahl -> also vielpoliger Motor.

Aber:
Der Hersteller hat doch 'plug and play' Drehzahlregelsysteme für seine Produkte - vermutlich zu teuer! 
Spitze Bemerkung spare ich mir lieber...


aber jetzt ENDE
Kurt


----------



## Balou (11 August 2004)

Moin

naja das mit dem auf halber Leistung laufen lassen ist sone sache die brauchen auch so ne menge Leistung ohen das sie Luft Fördern.
Naja der Motor braucht ca 180A bei Last und immernoch 90-100A im Endlasteten Zustand

Wir wollen ja eigentlich erreichen das die Kompressoren das Luftnetz gleichmäßig halten und wir nur einen Kompressor brauchen und auch die Anlaufströme zu reduzieren. 

Wir wissen auch noch nicht wirklich in welchem Bereich wir regeln können alle werte sind nur gedanken meines Chef's aber genaus weiß keiner.
Wenn wir zu Langsam werden dichten die Schieberleisten nicht richtig sind wir zu schnell naja haben wir net genug Leistung im Motor.

Alos das Zuschalten des 2 Kompressors ist eigentlich nur dann erwüncht wenn wirklich viel Luft gebraucht wird also bei Ausfall eines 3 Kompressoers der an einem Anderen Stanort steht wo aber das Netz mit Zugekuppelt werden kann.

@PT ja als Feuerwehrmann ist mir die Kavitation bekannt deshalb hab ich gefragt. 

@Kurt
sag ma deinem Chef das du was neues haben willst wenn das alte es auch noch tut bzw man ja selber (weil man evtl. einen ausgeprägten FU kill Fetisch pflegt) etwas Bauen, Basteln und Frickeln kann.
Ich denk ma der wird dir was erzählen und nur das günstigste Kaufen.

MfG Balou

P.S. mich Intressieren deine spitzen Bemerkungen


----------



## Balou (17 Oktober 2004)

Moin

hatte ja versprochen wenn die dinger laufen melde ich mich wieder

Ja sie laufen klingen wie Turbienen beim hochlaufen und erzeugen Druckluft .
Die FU's sind nicht explodiert!

Da ich bei der Inbetriebnahme nicht dabei war kann ich nicht mehr sagen.

Nur eins noch PLUG and PLAY wars nicht   

MfG Balou


----------

